# Mom giving birth in the car! -Video-



## Guppy051708

Wow! has anyone seen this! 
I dont know about having a baby in the car, but i just cant get over how chill the mother was! If i wouldn't have seen her pull the baby out, i wouldn't have even known she just gave birth! Very cool! I also love how she intuitively unwrapped the cord around the babys neck :cloud9: I secretly wish i have a quick birth like that...though preferably not in the car :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG6...ube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DuG62c-uF2o4&h=GAQE6hcT2


----------



## aj11

holy crap....my one concern was...is the person driving also videoing at the same time? EEEKK!!


----------



## Guppy051708

hahaha i wondered that too, but based on the angle of the camera, it seems like there was someone in the back seat?


----------



## larudy13

OMG I wonder who she called and I love it how the daddy was all like "should I pull over?" and shes all like "No we are almost there..." SO calm!


----------



## April2012

i wonder if it is a hoax.


----------



## Guppy051708

I somehow dont think so...no amount of asthetics or makeup could make a baby look that real!


----------



## chuck

That has to be real, you can hear the fluid gurgling in the babys first breaths.

Its brill, gotta love a calm collected mama.


----------



## Guppy051708

^Agree and agree.
I often think thats more the way birth was meant to be :shrug:


----------



## kirsteee

omg that video is amazing. 
gotta give her credit for keeping so calm. x


----------



## ljo1984

Wow!! The dad sounded alot freaked out but the mum did brilliant! I just kept thinking imagine trying to push a baby out in a seating position lol! My friend who had her baby in november was pushing in the car but said she had to turn round so she was hugging the head rest, luckily she got the maternity assessment ward (not even l&d!) and had him there. Xx


----------



## Guppy051708

ljo1984 said:


> Wow!! =I just kept thinking imagine trying to push a baby out in a seating position lol!

I have been thinking the exact same thing! lol


----------



## emilyjade

thats actually shocked me! What an amazing story to tell that baby!


----------



## ozysanj

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/25/jennifer-russell-birth-in-car_n_1231178.html

In this video,the couple say that they will give the very same car to their daughter on her 16th birthday.hahha
Such a lovely story she has.


----------



## Emerald

Thats amazing :)


----------

